# McKinney II Arrow Shafts



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I'm interested in hearing from others who have used or currently shoot the McKinney II Arrow shaft. I'm actually interested in hearing how the CarbonTech Arrow Selection Chart works out for you?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Bob Furman said:


> I'm interested in hearing from others who have used or currently shoot the McKinney II Arrow shaft. I'm actually interested in hearing how the CarbonTech Arrow Selection Chart works out for you?



They tend to be a bit stiffer for the spine. I use them for field and I shoot 600 X10 and 650 CTMII out of the same bow.

They are very consistent, not quite as durable as the easton A/C arrows. Now that the price has come down-its what I recommend for my field archers


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I used a 725 MKII versus a 620 A/C/E. These are excellent arrows and if you need to make distance are a logical choice. The 725 MKII's are 4.8 grains per inch.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

My experience was the same as Gabe's - McKinney's were roughly two spines stiffer (for me) than the chart suggested.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

The Mckinney II's ended up being being 2 sizes stiffer than X10's, and even a "size" stiffer than nano pro's. No insult intended, but both McKinney II's and nano pro's are non-barreled shafts, which I find to tune stiffer than barreled shafts such as X10/ACE.


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Chart was right on for me 550's at 44# and 30 1/2". 100grain points. Love these arrows grouping has been great. Durability, have had no issues.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

If you are unsure about which spine to purchase email Carbon Tech and Rick McKinnney will most likely guide you. You can't ask for any better than that!!


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

midwayarcherywi said:


> If you are unsure about which spine to purchase email Carbon Tech and Rick McKinnney will most likely guide you. You can't ask for any better than that!!


..that's exactly what i did when i switched to my MK II 725s more than 7 years ago and he was most helpful and answered all my questions...

i doubt if i'll ever use another kind of arrow again..


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

midwayarcherywi said:


> If you are unsure about which spine to purchase email Carbon Tech and Rick McKinnney will most likely guide you. You can't ask for any better than that!!


good point. with standard weight points my 650 spine slightly stiff

I have some 725s with light points that are slightly shorter that tune as well


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Bob
In my experience 650 MKIIs = 630 NANOXRs with similar point weight and nock vane weight and length. To get ACE570's to spine they need to be 10 grains lighter at the point or 1/4 to 1/2 inch shorter. To get X10 600s to spine similarly they need 10 grs less in the point and an inch shorter than the MKIIs

Indoors in no wind at 70 meters my 3 best scores for the beat up MKIIs were 2 points lower than new x10s and 2 points better than beat up Nanos. 

MKIIs are very competent arrows. In the wind set them up with 120s if you can. 
I shot outdoors on a windy day/same target with my MKII 650s and 100grs with a guy shooting MKII 600s with 120s and although we are usually with 10 points of each other at 70m on calm days he beat me by 30 points that day. I attribute that to the greater FoC and point wt he had. 

Hope this helps, 
Chuck


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Just curious, has anyone used MKIIs for compound? If so, what were your results?


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

In general carbon arrows are stiffer for the spine than the equivalent spined A/C arrow. i.e. I shoot 725 MckinneyIIs at 40# 28" draw while ACE's would be 620s (both shafts with ACE 120 gr pts).
I dont think people really use MKIIs for compound much because they dont need such a light arrow. A compound can afford to use a heavier arrow which is more beneficial for windy downrange shooting.
As for durability, it gets the job done. If you are shooting into concrete walls, then you really shouldnt be shooting at the wall in the first place


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Dont have $$ so I use mckinney jrs.. they group
6.pgpi fits ace components. 7bucks a piece. 35lbs fingers recurve
Made 90m.


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Basicly ad 0.060 spine to what's recommended by easton, than you should be good with mckinney's. 

Works at least for mine girlfriend, compound 48# 26" draw, a/c/e 670, McKinney 725. She shot 400+ with this combination in fita field.

For me a/c/e 470 + 130grain point, X10 500 + 120 grain point, MKII 550 120 grain point are equelly for mine bow setup (HPX 46# 28,5" drawlength, 29,5" arrow lenght). I'm testing the MKII with 100 grain points, bit on the stiff side, but wow what a speed! To compare X10 194 fps, MKII 221 fps, and yes I like!

Scoring wise, I've not been shooting enough to really say how good the MKII's are in comparision to the easton arrows. Shot mine best scores with a/c/e (350+ on fita field), got close to that with X10 (345 range). Only shot 4 tournaments with the MKII, but easily shot 335-340 with very little training during the last year. Durability both for me as mine girlfriend, at least as good as the easton a/c/e, x10 wins it on that one though.


----------



## ukbladerider (Dec 4, 2013)

The following email response I received from Rick may answer your queries relating to spine differences.


The MK2 spines are correct, but the problem lies with a barreled type shaft. Since the barreled shaft is not equally spined throughout the shaft (the back end is the weakest, the barrel is the stiffest and in the middle is the tip end), it has created a problem for archers to understand why they need a stiffer barreled shaft over a standard parallel shaft like the MK2. With the X10 you need to be 2 sizes stiffer than a standard shaft. In other words the X10 has to be 2 sizes stiffer (our 600 spined MK2 is equal to the X10 500). With an ACE you need to be one size stiffer. Thus, it is not the MK2 that is not correct, it is the barreled shafts that have created the discrepancies. Our spines are equal to any of the ACC shafts as well as any other parallel shafts that Easton offers.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

There a are compound shooters using mckinney II arrows. But mostly for field and 3D, because of the shorter adjustment between 5 and 55m.
I'd like to try them myself, but having a little trouble finding a webshop selling them. Where do you get yours?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

skullerud said:


> .....but having a little trouble finding a webshop selling them. Where do you get yours?


You can buy them direct from Carbon Tech website (and save 25% at present). - John
http://www.carbontecharrows.com/


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanx mate


----------

